# Build Time



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

In Practical Motorhome an article about Swift Motorhomes says that a Motorhome Is built In one and a half days Is this a misprint or fact.

Les


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Thats some going, although I suppose one could be "assembled" in a day.

Similar to a car running off a production line at the rate of one every three minutes, but in reality on a full production line it generally takes a couple of days to make one.

I would guess a couple of weeks with all the tooling would be a reasonable timescale, you can after all only fit so many men into a box when you're building it from scratch.



But then again, I could be completely WRONG!!! 8O


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

From Practical Motorhome.

The Motorhome line Is geared up to build 12 vehicles per day,passing through some 45 employees involved in the build across six separate zones.
A Swift Motorhome takes roughly one and a half days to construct,from the moment the chassis cab rolls into the preparation area,to when the gleaming,completed van rolls out ready for despatch.

Les


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Aahh there you go then, I didn't realise it was "production line".

Much the same as a car then, although a lot smaller scale - it'd take a hell of a lot longer for 45 chaps/chapettes to build one on one spot!

So I was wrong, but also a little right!


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Les/Chris

We went to an Auto Trail factory visit, it was very interesting, so would recommend you go see the manufacturing process for yourselves, we would recommend all motorhomers do it will give a good insight in to the product.

Swift do the same type of thing.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Alfa-Scud is on the right track - the 1.5 days quoted by Practical Motorhome is only the time spent on line. There are 18 line stages and they move at typically 12 stages per day. Before that, however, all the preparation and assembly work is done. For example, body panels, furniture, service sub-assemblies etc. In fact, many more man hours are spent on pre -assembly operations (and at suppliers of course) than on the line itself. This is essential for both efficiency and quality. It's very similar to a car production line. 

Steve


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Interesting article - a lot of good techniques to help with consistent quality -pre assembled units for instance. I did like the bit about taking ownership of each construction phase - looks like how the Japanese would have done it.

Nice publicity coup for Swift, wasn't it? 5 full page adverts!! Now where is my Bessacarr E695 brochure?


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Interesting article - a lot of good techniques to help with consistent quality -pre assembled units for instance. I did like the bit about taking ownership of each construction phase - looks like how the Japanese would have done it.

Nice publicity coup for Swift, wasn't it? 5 full page adverts!! Now where is my Bessacarr E695 brochure?


----------

